# looking to build a cnc router



## thomas mahaffey (Mar 15, 2010)

looking around for diy plans to build a small cnc router tks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi thomas

You may want to check out the web site below.

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/index.php

=====



thomas mahaffey said:


> looking around for diy plans to build a small cnc router tks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the routerForums Thomas. Glad to have you join in.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY has several articles on it regarding them and even a couple of step by step sets of instructions.

makezine.com: MAKE: technology on your time also has some information and I think used to have an inexpensive kit, and I think used to sell a kit. I just searched the store on there and all that is being sold cnc related is the magazine issue focusing on it. There are some articles in the blog about a cupcake cnc, but that looked to be a really small cnc machine the little bit I looked at it.

I hope you have good luck building one and would be interested in seeing pics of it as you progress in the project.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm surprised to see people have suggested you visit other websites, instead of pointing you to our own forum on CNC.
CNC Routing - Router Forums


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess I never think of the cnc forum on here.  I just keep think of hand held or hand controlled table routing when here. 

Been reading instructables for years, here for only a couple of months so it is sort of habit whenever I see anything cnc related or make-do using odds and ends to post that link.

I guess I better check out that section of this site as I like reading about the projects people do to make one, but don't think I have the skill set needed to make one without a kit yet and the kits are above what I can convince Her to spend.


----------

